# ODNR Creel Surveys Return



## Big Daddy

Some news from ODNR.

CREEL CLERKS TO SURVEY FISHING OPPORTUNITIES


AKRON, OH - Angler surveys will once again resume on Ohio's inland lakes this year following a four year hiatus for refinement and improvement. "Creel clerks" will be surveying the fisherman at 11 lakes in northeast Ohio and 33 lakes around Ohio on weekends and holidays from May 1 through July 25, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. "The surveys are an important tool in the management of Ohio's lakes because they not only provide data on the fish harvest , how long it takes to catch fish (catch rates), and fishing pressure on a lake, but also the attitudes and opinions of anglers," explained Andy Burt fishery biologist with the Division of Wildlife in Akron. The survey takes approximately 5 minutes to complete and anyone approached by a creel clerk is asked for their patience and cooperation.

-30-

EDITORS NOTE: A list lakes with angler surveys in 2004 follows.



For additional news online, check out the ODNR Press Room at Ohiodnr.com



For Further Information: (330) 644-2293
Andy Burt, Fishery Biologist, 

ODNR Division of Wildlife

NORTHEAST OHIO LAKES WITH ANGLER SURVEYS IN 2004

Berlin Lake, Clendening Lake, East Branch Reservoir, Guilford Lake, Mosquito Lake, New Lyme Lake, Pymatuning Lake, Spencer Lake, Tappan Lake, Wellington Reservoir South, Wellington Upground Reservoir


----------



## TheKing

It's a good idea. It may take a little time to complete, but will help us in the end. It would be neat if they handed out a token gift for participating. 

Do you know of any other fish survey methods and results that are conducted in Ohio?


----------



## Big Daddy

I know there's an electro-fishing survey going on now State wide. I went on one Monday at Berlin Lake. Post is in NE section. There are also net surveys and counts going on randomly acrossed the state. 

BTW, the target species in the electro survey is sunfish. They keep a portion of the catch for dissection and study to examine the health of the fish. It's very site and time specific. They have pre-determined shock areas that they can only shock for limited time periods(3 to 5 minutes) then the data is recorded on the catch, and the fish are released. 

Carl


----------

